# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo for December 2009 (CLOSED)

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for December 2009! Please only enter a photo you own!  Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo.

----------


## JK

Here is my whites tree frog "Wilbur". I thought this was a good choice for December.

Cathy

----------


## maneeta

> I thought this was a good choice for December.


it totally is  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Chad0321

My sleepy red eye "Red"

----------


## John Clare

After this month I'm calling an end to the "photoshop" pictures - those aren't photos, they're creative design or something.

----------


## JK

> After this month I'm calling an end to the "photoshop" pictures - those aren't photos, they're creative design or something.


I can certainly send in a different photo in place of my "froggy reindeer". I thought it was humorous and didn't see any rules for the monthly photo contest. 

The photograph is not a drawing or design, but simply a compliation of a few photos that I shot. Photographers have been putting several photos together for decades even in the darkroom.

Do you think people who make photo compilations in Photoshop have an unfair advantage? Just curious about your reasoning.

Cathy K

----------


## John Clare

I didn't disqualify it, I'm just saying from _next_ month onwards we will just have unmanipulated photos.  What you have entered is a collage.  Actually it would make a great Christmas card.

----------


## Minhocao

Minhocao, 
Chacoprhys pierotti

----------


## Crystal6

> Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for December 2009! Please only enter a photo you own!  Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo.


By when must it be entered to count? (If I'm lucky I can wait for it to snow and use that.  :Big Grin:  Unfair Maine advantage! Mwahahaha!)

----------


## Alex Shepack

Red and Green.....and Blue
_Oophaga pumilio_

----------


## Bellerophon

Just noticed I won the November contest.  Thanks for the votes everyone!
I think I'll go with another Hylid this month too

Hylomantis lemur 
Lemur Leaf Frog, IUCN Redlist: Critically Endangered

----------


## Kurt

Is the lemur frog yours? Or was this picture taken at a zoo?

----------


## Bellerophon

lol, I knew you'd be interested.  These guys are actually slated to go on exhibit at the national zoo.  Look for them in the A zeteki enclosure.

----------


## Kurt

Is it a good idea to house these two together? I personally don't think so, but then again I am not the curator.

----------


## Tom

Isn't Zeteki toxic? I guess that they will mostly be separate because one is a tree frog and one is terrestrial but still I would be worried with them both being on the red list and all. Are they both captive bred?

----------


## John Clare

This isn't a discussion thread you guys.

To answer the question about how long this is open to entry, the answer is the end of November, then we start a new competition.

----------


## into

Nothing like being with your friends during the holidays  :Smile:   This is Dumper and Jade hanging out at the new pool.  (sorry about the dirty glass)

----------


## coltiger

Here is a photo of two of my American toads

----------


## Ebony

Bella and Fredo (Litoria aurea)

----------


## Tom

Vietnamese Mossy Frog

----------


## John Clare

My entry for this month - _Oophaga pumilio_ "Isla Escudo de Veraguas" - Strawberry Poison Dart Frog (owned by Shawn Harrington)

----------


## Ebony

Very nice :Big Applause:

----------


## Tom

John I think I liked it when you didn't submit. I had better chances then. :Big Grin:

----------


## snoopfroggyfrog

heres my entry........ :Smile:  its silly but oh soo cute!. :Smile:

----------

